# Are you dressing up your dog(s)?



## redbassetlover (Oct 24, 2008)

I AM!!!









My handsome devil









My pretty pretty princess..

Not sure if someone has posted a thread about Halloween costumes but if your going to dress them up or have pictures from past Halloweens, feel free to post them! I love seeing dogs dressed up!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

omg!!!

Those are tooo cute!


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Adorable!

No, Neela won't be dressed up this year. Since I just adopted her, I'm going to try to keep her pretty low-key for a while. Maybe next year...


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a mini dachshund, and this year, she will be... a hot dog! (I know, original, right? lol) I am excited. She hates being dressed up, so she will probably only have it on long enough for a picture....


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

How cute!! 

I ordered Cooper's Darth Vader costume the other day, it should be here Monday or Tuesday I think. My son is going to be a Clone Trooper so I figured we would do the Star Wars theme and get some good pictures.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Adorable!!
I'm going to dress my little bospin as a football player & have in in our store for the day. The football costume is 1 that we sell in our store so I consider it advertising, LoL!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, and as you can see Chloe is NOT happy about it at all!! She was a good girl and humored me for some pics but from the stink eye here, it seems like someone does not want to be a pretty princess!!


----------



## YHG (Oct 19, 2008)

We had a test run, but Charlie was not really into the witch's hat and instead ended up looking more like a vampire.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Absolutely! Kuma loves to dress up, lol. He was a cowboy last year, this year he's a Chippendale dancer!


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Absolutely! Kuma loves to dress up, lol. He was a cowboy last year, this year he's a Chippendale dancer!


LOL, that is awesome!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank you!  Hopefully he does well in our Pug group's costume contest this year, he won last year.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

All the pictures are priceless and honestly had me laughing out loud! 

I would like to dress up my boys but finding a costume for those big lugs could be difficult. More than likely they wouldn't keep the costume on anyway so it would be pointless. lol


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

You could always make them costumes.  I've never bought a costume for Kuma yet. I just buy kids clothes and adapt them into costumes for Kuma. Works great, though they're not really meant to be worn for long. I usually just put them on him for pictures and costume contests, usually just for 10 or 15 minutes or so.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

already posted this in a thread but here is my Cooper in his Darth Vader costume.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Too cute!


----------

